# Good Beginner Tortoise



## newtortoise (Feb 10, 2012)

So I have been looking into getting a tortoise, and was wondering what would be a good, cheap tortoise

Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi newtortoise:


*Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!*

What would you like for us to call you? 

Also, when we know *approximately* where you are, it helps us design our answers to better fit your questions.


When you first get into the tortoise-keeping hobby, no type of tortoise is "cheap." Getting the tortoise set up properly costs a lot of money. Plus there's always the chance he may come to you ill and need a vet...really expensive.

As far as a good beginner tortoise goes...I like the russian in that category.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Feb 10, 2012)

Like emysemys said no tortoise is cheap. 
Their bulb are going to be expensive and their enclosure is going to be expensive and the tortoise its self is going to be expensive. 
They need Ceramic Heat Emitters which are around 30$ each





to keep them warm during the night time and for extra heat during the day because their enclosure should be kept around 80 degrees. 
They need a source of UVB 
During the summer when the weather is warm enough they should be housed outside so they can get fresh air and real sunshine, which means they need a very secure enclosure that dogs, and anything that isn't a tortoise can't get into. 
I can't tell you how many poor tortoises I have seen on the forum that were chewed to bits by predators
During the winter months when weather is too cold for them to stay outside they have to have a roomy enclosure and artificial UVB bulb
like a ZooMed power sun bulb 




That bulb on amazon is $40 and way more expensive in pet stores.
The bulbs have to go in domes that look like this




those domes are 20$ each easily. 
Its better to place the Ceramic Heat Emitters in wire cages so that there heat can disperse easier





Add on to that your electric bill will go up during the winter time. 
Your look at probably 200-300 dollars just for lights and the enclosure maybe more and then around 200 dollars for the tortoise. 
More on tortoise species, I would NOT get a large tortoise species as a beginner tortoise
So Sulcata tortoises, Leopard tortoises, Aldabra, and black or brown mountain tortoises are not a good choice because they get very large and are a challenge to house

The only other tortoises left an the cheap side of things are Redfoot tortoises and the genus Testudo tortoises or Mediterranean tortoises. 
Testudo tortoises include Russians, All Greek tortoises, Hermanns, and Marginated. 
out of those Greeks and Russians will be the cheapest to purchase. 
I think you should get a Greek tortoise, Ibera Greeks are extremely easy to care for and can hibernate through when they are older, they stay small so are easy to house indoors when needed and can be found at around 125$ without shipping cost if you need them shipped. 

Tortoise live for an extremely long time to so be prepared to keep this animal for the rest of your life if you do decide to get one. Many people think that tortoises are just so easy , cheap pet to have but that isn't true. They are expensive and need daily care, have to have enclosure, lights, and they are a lifetime commitment  
They are very rewarding animals , I don't want to discourage you from getting one I just thought you should know what you are really getting into.


----------



## Laura (Feb 10, 2012)

Russians are a good beginner...


----------



## rhachic (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree with the others, saying cheap tortoise is kind of an oxymoron unless you already have all the supplies or are being given the supplies free. And even then, food costs can go up fast if you choose a large species. But as far as good beginner species that aren't crazy expensive to buy just the animal i'd say russian or greek. Both are smaller tortoises with great dispositions, easy to find, and won't break the bank.


----------



## wellington (Feb 10, 2012)

DITTO with BrinnANDGupta. The price of some torts are cheap. However the care of them is not.


----------



## ripper7777777 (Feb 10, 2012)

There's always Tortoiselle plasticas, and This one comes with a snail and a welcome sign......


----------



## Jacob (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## newtortoise (Feb 10, 2012)

i do know what am getting into.And I am prepared for it to need exstensive care and to live a long time. I live in Gettysburg PA. I have looked into greeks...... I think that is probably what I'm going to get. but any thought for a good tortoise would help


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi! If Greeks are catching your attention, then I would suggest sticking with them. There are ways you can cut down on the cost of housing your tortoise. Also if you get an adult and you give it as much time outside as you can in PA, you may not really need the more expensive UVB type of light bulb.  Just like depending on how cold your house temps go at night, you may not need the heat emitter either. For both your indoor enclosure and outdoors, you can often find things being given away on places like Freecycle or out in trash piles. You just need to plan, to check things out, and be a bit creative at times.


----------



## ripper7777777 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yea Greeks and Hermann's are good, I have two Hermann's. I also like Redfoots, they have a lot of personality, not to say the Hermann's don't. I'm yet to see anything like the Sulcata though, those guys walk around like they own the world.

But yea you can keep the care cheap, I have to use heat lamps because our 2 story house is badly heated and insulated, so to be 70 downstairs it would be 90 upstairs. But we have lots of sun here, so I don't bother with the UVB bulb, I get the guys outside often, it helps I work from the house so I can move them around as weather permits. I also have my aquariums insulated and closed which helps with electricity, I use 40 gallon breeders which I bought on sale at petco for a buck a gallon. The lids I made from cheap coroplast and the lighting is an under counter light from walmart, about 10 bucks. I use the infrared lights with a dimmer switch so I can adjust the heat.

Box Turtles are also very cool and small, I don't have any yet, but as soon as they come out of hibernation I'll be working with the local rescue. But down here they live outside 24/7


----------

